# Drachenlord "besiegt": YouTube-Kanäle endgültig gebannt



## Johannes Gehrling (11. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord "besiegt": YouTube-Kanäle endgültig gebannt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord "besiegt": YouTube-Kanäle endgültig gebannt*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MichaelG (11. August 2022)

Ein Vollpfosten weniger.


----------



## fud1974 (11. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein Vollpfosten weniger.



Bleib gelassen. Der kommt entweder wieder oder 2 andere wachsen nach.


----------



## 80sGamer (11. August 2022)

Warum nennt ihr den denn bitte "Internet-Star"? Au weia.


----------



## AgentDynamic (11. August 2022)

Muss man den kennen?
Habe hin und wieder mal den Namen überflogen aber kann keinen Bezug zu irgendwas herstellen.
Nachdem was man hier so ließt, benötigt er offenbar therapeutische Hilfe in einem Kuckucksnest.

Diese "Stars" sind irgendwie die Personifizierung von Murphys Gesetz.
Wenn man glaubt, es kann nicht mehr schlimmer kommen - guck ins Internet... ^^


----------



## facopse (11. August 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Muss man den kennen?


Nee muss man nicht. Ist ohnehin besser für alle beteiligten, wenn es ruhig um ihn wird und er für seinen Lebensunterhalt in aller Ruhe einer 40 Stunden Woche nachgehen kann.


----------



## EddWald (11. August 2022)

Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht. So wie Privatfernsehen. Ein Glück bin ich nicht jung und muss mich von sowas ungewollt tangieren lassen. Ich würd mich freuen, wenn einschlägige Plattformen wie PCGames und CO ihre eigene Berichterstattung darüber bannen würden.


AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Wenn man glaubt, es kann nicht mehr schlimmer kommen - guck ins Internet... ^^


Im TV sieht man inzenierte Situationen über solche Menschen, im Internet echte. Keine Ahnung was schlimmer ist


----------



## bynemesis (11. August 2022)

Er kommt zurück, keine Sorge.
Er lebt vom hate


----------



## EddWald (11. August 2022)

......


----------



## facopse (11. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Er kommt zurück, keine Sorge.
> Er lebt vom hate


Ohne YouTube muss er erstmal schauen, wovon er finanziell leben soll.


----------



## fud1974 (11. August 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Ohne YouTube muss er erstmal schauen, wovon er finanziell leben soll.



Ach... er hat die die treusten (Anti-) Fans die man sich überhaupt vorstellen kann, die folgen ihm auf jeder Plattform, keine Sorge.

Wenn der Ban wirklich-wirklich überhaupt "endgültig" ist.


----------



## bynemesis (11. August 2022)

man siehts ja an den 'großen'  Streamern. Die verdienen mit Müllcontent.

Daher sehe ich da beim Lord nicht mal das Problem (gibt zuviele die dort donaten) . Problem sind wieder mal die Haider / Hater. :d


----------



## TheSinner (11. August 2022)

Sämtliche und ich meine wirklich ganz explizit jeden Einzelnen der sich in irgendeiner Form an diesem "Game" beteiligt gehört für mich in psychotherapeutische Begleitung gepackt und ist für mich einfach und deutlich gesagt gestört. Massiv. Danke, das will und kann ich gar nicht abschwächen, da gibts nichts zu beschönigen.

Alter Falter.


----------



## bynemesis (12. August 2022)

die neue Staffel wird wieder spannend. 
Er ist zurück auf tiktok.


----------



## FLDSMDFR (12. August 2022)

Ich hab ja diesen Dude in der Vergangenheit mehr oder weniger auf dem Schirm gehabt. Jetzt aber mal ehrlich...wie lange will der sich noch zum Klops machen? Geh arbeiten und mach damit was sinnvolles. Statt den Leuten mit deinem Gelaber auf'n Sack zu gehen. Keiner will dich hier sehen, du Olle Ulknudel.


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2022)

FLDSMDFR schrieb:


> Ich hab ja diesen Dude in der Vergangenheit mehr oder weniger auf dem Schirm gehabt. Jetzt aber mal ehrlich...wie lange will der sich noch zum Klops machen? Geh arbeiten und mach damit was sinnvolles. Statt den Leuten mit deinem Gelaber auf'n Sack zu gehen. Keiner will dich hier sehen, du Olle Ulknudel.


Doch, anscheinend schon....Leute wie Du.
Denn dadurch, dass er bei jemandem "auf dem Schirm" war, hatte er ja diese Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## TheSinner (12. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> die neue Staffel wird wieder spannend.
> Er ist zurück auf tiktok.





FLDSMDFR schrieb:


> Ich hab ja diesen Dude in der Vergangenheit mehr oder weniger auf dem Schirm gehabt. Jetzt aber mal ehrlich...wie lange will der sich noch zum Klops machen? Geh arbeiten und mach damit was sinnvolles. Statt den Leuten mit deinem Gelaber auf'n Sack zu gehen. Keiner will dich hier sehen, du Olle Ulknudel.



Unglaublich. Statt dass ihr in Therapie geht kommt sowas...


----------



## bynemesis (12. August 2022)

Breaking News soeben:
YouTube wird seine Kanäle nicht mehr entbannen oder wieder öffnen. 

Damit ist ein Meilenstein erreicht, jetzt kann er mal normal arbeiten gehen. 

Tiktok bringt nämlich zu wenig Kohle rein. lohnt dort nur mit Sponsoren, die er nicht bekommt.


----------



## TheSinner (12. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Breaking News soeben:
> YouTube wird seine Kanäle nicht mehr entbannen oder wieder öffnen.
> 
> Damit ist ein Meilenstein erreicht, jetzt kann er mal normal arbeiten gehen.
> ...



Mach du ihm das doch mal vor und geh zum ersten Mal vernünftig arbeiten. Film dich dabei und zeig wie es geht. Dann muss dein Accunt auch nicht mehr 80% Fanboytum von dem Kerl hier sein. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, Therapie hilft.


----------



## bynemesis (13. August 2022)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Therapie hilft.


da kann ich bei dir ja direkt anfangen! Vielleicht lernst du dann mal klares Denken.


----------



## fud1974 (13. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> da kann ich bei dir ja direkt anfangen! Vielleicht lernst du dann mal klares Denken.



Was war denn da "unklar" im Denken?

Deine öffentlich ausgelebte Fixierung auf die Thematik ist ja schon erstaunlich, aber als Musterfall für ähnlich gelagerte Fälle durchaus interessant, also Frage: Wie kommt sowas?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Was war denn da "unklar" im Denken?
> 
> Deine öffentlich ausgelebte Fixierung auf die Thematik ist ja schon erstaunlich, aber als Musterfall für ähnlich gelagerte Fälle durchaus interessant, also Frage: Wie kommt sowas?


Hilft vielleicht weiter    Am besten komplett ignorieren - ihn und den Lord...









						Rabiat: Bekenntnisse eines Haters | ARD Mediathek
					

Bekenntnisse eines Haters | Video | Lacher auf Kosten von Menschen mit Behinderung: Vincent hat jahrelang Menschen über das Internet gemobbt. Als Höhepunkt lockt Vincent einen Mann mit geistiger Behinderung im Glauben an ein Sexdate per FaceTime in ein Hochhaus-Komplex und bringt ihn dazu nackt...




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## fud1974 (13. August 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Hilft vielleicht weiter    Am besten komplett ignorieren - ihn und den Lord...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ignorieren ist da eigentlich auch meine Vorgehensweise, aber ich kann mich einer gewissen Faszination nicht entziehen herauszufinden, was die Leute zu sowas treibt...

Aber so tief ist die Faszination dann nicht, dass ich mir das Video (Link hatte ich im Verlauf schon gesehen) dann da antue.. das soll er mir schon selber erzählen.


----------



## facopse (13. August 2022)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Therapie hilft.


Scheinbar hast du ein ganz besonderes Bedürfnis, andere zu erniedrigen und dich moralisch über sie zu stellen.
Ich finde, es wäre nicht verkehrt, wenn die Ursachen dieser Bedürftigkeit professionell näher beleuchtet werden würden.


----------

